# What is Kenpo/kempo?



## Kane (Jul 5, 2004)

Many people I know do kenpo/kempo, and it seems majority of Martial Talk does kenpo/kempo as well. 

My question is, what is kenpo/kempo really about. I thought at first it was a striking art similar to karate, but now I heard someone from another thread say that ju jitsu and kenpo/kempo are a lot alike. But ju jitsu has a lot of grappling in it. So what is kenpo/kempo? Or is it like judo or BJJ? Or is it similar to Tae Kwon Do or Karate? I was sure it was like karate.

Also, what country does it come from? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jul 5, 2004)

Well my art has both Kempo & jujutsu. This was how it was taught to me as one complete art not two seperate arts put together.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jul 5, 2004)

Same here, mine is Kenpo Karate and Jiujitsu.  Hard and soft used together.  Everything goes as one system, not three seperate.

EPAK/Tracy members..  quick question

How much jiujitsu/jujitsu is present in American/Tracy Kenpo?


----------



## Gary Crawford (Jul 5, 2004)

not as much as Parker's,at least it was that way back in the seventies.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jul 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## senseishane (Jul 6, 2004)

Kempo/Kenpo - Fist law, law of the fist.  System of hand and foot techniques used to defend oneself.  Taken from roots in Chinese Chaun Fa and many other arts.  It is my understanding that the Ken po spelling is Chinese and the Kem po spelling is Japanese, though I am not versed in either language enough to say for 100% surety.

Hope this helps...this could be a huge/broad thread.

Just my .02
senseishane


----------



## John Bishop (Jul 6, 2004)

KeNpo, KeMpo, no differances. Just a differant way to spell the Chinese "Chuan Fa".

Whats the differance between: 

Kung Fu and Gung Fu
Jujitsu and Jiu Jitsu and Jujutsu and Jiu Jutsu
Tai Chi and Tai ji 
Wing Chun and Ving Shun
Judo and Yudo


----------



## Shogun (Jul 6, 2004)

> Kung Fu and Gung Fu
> Jujitsu and Jiu Jitsu and Jujutsu and Jiu Jutsu
> Tai Chi and Tai ji
> Wing Chun and Ving Shun
> Judo and Yudo


you forgot Lucha libre - Luta livre

actually, some may argue the difference in spelling in any art. it is a matter of personal taste, philosophy, etc.


----------



## Kevin Walker (Jul 7, 2004)

John Bishop said:
			
		

> KeNpo, KeMpo, no differances. Just a differant way to spell the Chinese "Chuan Fa".
> 
> Whats the differance between:
> 
> ...


Oops, just a slight correction. For some unknown nationalist reason, the Koreans claim that Yudo is unconnected to Judo, and that Yudo is purely a Korean invention. Go figure?

Also, the difference between Kung Fu and Gung Fu is the difference between Mandarin and Cantonese.  Bruce Lee spoke Cantonese and pronounced it, Gung Fu (before he opened a can of whoopass on you).


----------



## Shogun (Jul 7, 2004)

> Oops, just a slight correction. For some unknown nationalist reason, the Koreans claim that Yudo is unconnected to Judo, and that Yudo is purely a Korean invention. Go figure?
> 
> Also, the difference between Kung Fu and Gung Fu is the difference between Mandarin and Cantonese. Bruce Lee spoke Cantonese and pronounced it, Gung Fu (before he opened a can of whoopass on you).





> actually, some may argue the difference in spelling in any art. it is a matter of personal taste, philosophy, etc.


See, I knew it. lol.
Also, as a Japanese "Jujutsu" practitioner, There would be a difference there too. "jitsu" means truth, ripening, or fruit. not art. so "jujitsu" could mean "soft fruit" or the truth of flexibility. lol. fruit.


----------



## Zoran (Jul 9, 2004)

Kane said:
			
		

> Many people I know do kenpo/kempo, and it seems majority of Martial Talk does kenpo/kempo as well.
> 
> My question is, what is kenpo/kempo really about. I thought at first it was a striking art similar to karate, but now I heard someone from another thread say that ju jitsu and kenpo/kempo are a lot alike. But ju jitsu has a lot of grappling in it. So what is kenpo/kempo? Or is it like judo or BJJ? Or is it similar to Tae Kwon Do or Karate? I was sure it was like karate.
> 
> ...


 Kenpo/Kempo is really a generic term like Karate. Kenpo is the japanese word for chuan fa. Hence it is usually used to describe a Japanese style that has chinese martial art roots. Both Kenpo/Kempo is pronounce Kem-Po.

 Now Kenpo/Kempo Karate term is usually used by styles and systems steming from the Chow lineage _(sometimes used also by the Motobu Okinawan Kenpo group)_. A lot of the systems steming from the Chow lineage had become less of a traditional martail art and more modern and eclectic. Which is why you see various aspects of different systems in it. This goes back to the history of Kenpo's evolution in Hawaii. Hawaii was a rough place back then. The practitioners of Kenpo where more concerned with what works than following the traditions of a style. So in a way, Kenpo Karate or Kempo Karate is more a concept like Jeet Kune Do, except that it is more structured than JKD and many of the systems share _similar_ techniques and forms.

 The above is the majority of the Kenpo people you will find on this board.



> I was sure it was like karate.


 A lot of the systems tend to be a blend of Karate and Kung Fu, with a little bit more added to the mix. A little over simplified but it may help you get a feel of what Kenpo/Kempo Karate is.


----------

